# For White Scars: Use Khan or a Regular Captain



## rcm2216 (Feb 22, 2008)

Which would you use for a White Scars Army list: Khan or Regular Captain on a bike?

I am leaning towards a regular captain because I do not see any use for outflank for me other than scouts bikers that already have it. However, I do love the furious charge and hit and run that Khans offers. 

What do you say, what do think are the pros and cons to either?


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

Khan is best when he is teamed up with a powerful CC unit as he bestows the Furious charge rule 
however 
For the same points as khan on Moondrakken you can get a captain with artificer armor, a relic blade, storm shield, hellfire rounds and a bike
this makes for quite a monster in cc and great for killing other characters (2 hellfire shots before combat make most IC's a lot weaker) and will often wound on 2's
however Khan hits at I6 on the charge and has a chance to kill instantly, and when on moondrakken he has fleet (nasty 19-24inch charge range)
yeah Khan sounds like the man but hes not the only viable choice


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I find khan a bit odd actually. A bike army doesn't need outflank all that much when it can already go more or less where it likes. Combat tactics is very nice for bike units and it's a shame to lose it.

Personally I might use khan with some termies in a dedicated land raider, outflanking, not on his bike. Even then it might just be better to send the LR in front and centre.


----------



## beeny13 (Mar 30, 2008)

khan is best paired up with a ludicrous command squad. these 6 models should be almost 500 points of fury. an i5 s5 lightning claw does bad things to people. i would go:
claw/melta,champ,apoth,claw/shield,melta/shield
as for outflank, it makes bikes worse, i mean a few attack bikes are nice, but really it is meant for rhinos and land raiders. maybe even assault squads

now in most cases i would recommend the captain
relic blade,hellfire, bike,articifier armor
command squad with 2 meltas, 2 shields, champion
one troop squad with 2 meltas, multimelta attack bike and powerfist
another with 2 flamers heavy bolter bike
finish off with some typhoon land speeder squads.
you have an incredibly mobile hard hitting list that is much more efficient. the command squad alone does a little less, but for almost 50 less points. you have more models, and you can actually let your bike units fall back when shot, letting them kite out of reach of assault units.


----------



## Johnathanswift (Sep 30, 2008)

The reason why I might feild Kahn is for his hit and run rule, combined with furious charge, he can charge time and time again, doing horrible things to enemy units, personaly however I prefer a regular caption


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'd go with regular captain with pretty much the same loadout as theUnmarked suggested


----------



## death-avenged (Feb 17, 2009)

quick question would he work for a meq army


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

death-avenged said:


> quick question would he work for a meq army


Khan is a marine, so yes I'd say he works with marine armies


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

the advantage to Khan however is that he gives the outflank ability to your rhinos, so you can put tact. marines at any table edge that you want.

i guess using him matters on what kind of tactics you want to use.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Inquisitor Malaclypse said:


> the advantage to Khan however is that he gives the outflank ability to your rhinos, so you can put tact. marines at any table edge that you want...


Has anyone tried to Outflank a whole SM army? That should clearly be doable this way, right?:dunno:


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> Has anyone tried to Outflank a whole SM army? That should clearly be doable this way, right?:dunno:


no, i never had, but i think it would be dumb not set up any thing on the board just and just out flank.

this is a bad idea, since there would be nothing on the board at your own objective(s), and this kind of tactic would cause your army to come in piece meal, and be destroyed piece meal.

that being said, it could actually fun.

the idea is, however, that you can select which units you want to outflank with, and even then Kor'Sarro's rules say you may switch from combat tactics to his special rules, so you don't even have to use his rules.

his special bike Moondrakkan, is optional as well, so he could be in a transport or foot slogging it.

i started my White Scars list without him, but by the time i got done kitting out my capt. on a bike, i was 10 pts. shy of Khan's points cost, so i figured to heck with it, just him instead.

whether or not you use his outflank special rules, his a pretty strong character because of his war gear and other rules he gets.


----------

